

Ask HN: Which screen for programming? - Artemis2

Hello HN!<p>I&#x27;m currently considering upgrading my display. What are you using currently? (and at what price point?)
======
randallsquared
Two 27" Planar displays ( [http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/planar-
pxl2790mw-review,...](http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/planar-pxl2790mw-
review,3647.html) ). I bought mine from Tiger Direct for about $450 each in
March or April, but I can't find them there anymore.

------
arh68
I've no issues at all w/ my Yamakasi 30" IPS ($300~400). Got it on ebay,
straight from Korea, looks a lot like my old iMac's IPS but it's matte (and
not 27"). 2560x1600 :). I've had it just a few months now, not quite a year.
I've also got 3 thinkpads but I can't recommend those screens :(.

Also, if you haven't seen fonts on a glossy Retina display, visit an Apple
store. Fonts at that resolution just look different/perfect in a way that's
hard to express.

------
codeshaman
I've had all kinds of multiple monitors setup. My last setup was a 27" iMac
plus a 30" Dell monitor. However, since I got my retina MacBook Pro I find
myself more and more exclusively programming on the laptop. The screen is
great and the text quality superb so I enjoy it more.

~~~
emiunet
Which size of MacBook Pro are you using? I am considering 13" because of its
lighter weight (compare to 15").

------
jyothepro
Apple Thunderbolt Display (27-inch) -
[http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC914LL/B/apple-
thunderbol...](http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC914LL/B/apple-thunderbolt-
display-27-inch?fnode=53)

------
sergiotapia
The biggest you can afford. I have 3 27 inch monitors and it's awesome to have
that much real estate.

------
brockrockman
2x HP LP2475w. They are 1920x1200 / 16:10 IPS panels with pivot/tilt/rotate
stands and a bunch of inputs.. They're a bit old, but look great and can find
them used for ~$150.

------
chroman
I use 2x Dell UltraSharp U3014 (2560x1600 at 60Hz), I would recommend this
monitor only if you want a big resolution and great, rich, vivid colors, it’s
IPS though. Avoid any version previous to A03.

------
thecodefoundry
2 Dell UltraSharp 24" IPS panels U2412M (1600x1200) (side by side, in
landscape)

2 Dell 2007FPW 21" IPS panels (1680x1050) (one on each end, in portrait mode)

------
dsnflknf
The 1600x900 14" display in my T430s, plus the Cinnamon desktop environment.

It's amazing how much a good DE makes up for a small screen.

------
kr0
I use one 22 or 24 inch monitor, and I usually dock my window at half width in
an editor or similar, fullscreen for IDE and Browser only.

------
arnaudbreton
Can't think about a specific model but a good programming screen for me is one
which can rotate 90 degrees in portrait mode.

------
StephenGL
Forget the model, but Dell IPS 2560x1440 27" its a great combo of size and
pixel density.

------
bsilvereagle
If you have the budget, IPS displays are much easier to look at all day
compared to TN panels.

~~~
t0
Would you recommend this?
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B1IAL7W](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B1IAL7W)

~~~
bsilvereagle
You can usually get 23" for around $150 on sale.

~~~
t0
I actually just received this one. It was listed for about $150 by Amazon with
supposedly damaged packaging but everything is perfect and I love it! Thank
you.

------
elviejo
Seiki 4k 39". 3850 x 2150 px Good forma programming... bad for games. $ 400 -
450 USD

------
kayman
27 inch mac cinema display...never looked back

------
lxfontes
Asus PB278

2560x1440 for ~500$

------
foozoor
Bigger is better.

